
Show HN: Awesome React – The best React videos on the web - andreaskeller
https://www.awesomereact.com
======
andreaskeller
I also wrote this medium post about the rewrite with Next.js, styled
components and GraphQL [https://medium.com/@itsakeller/why-i-rewrote-
awesomereact-co...](https://medium.com/@itsakeller/why-i-rewrote-awesomereact-
com-with-next-js-styled-components-and-graphql-6b83a2c5c5ab).

